

Scientists say they have solution to TSA scanner objections - MikeCapone
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/11/21/AR2010112104456.html

======
headShrinker
Scientists don't understand that objections are about a violation of the
constitution, not vanity.

~~~
kenjackson
They're about both. Probably more people are concerned about people satisfying
their sexual fetish looking at them through these scans, or even worse, their
10 year old daughter.

